# S7-1200 und die Super Software dafür



## com (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich fang schon ma klein an. 
1. Erste Eindrücke/Erfahrungen mit der CPU 1214C DCDCDC.

Die Software, die alles beinhalten soll (HMI und SPS) läuft sehr träge. (Laptop HP 6730b, Core2duo 2.3 Ghz, 2G Ram). Leistungsunterschiede gibt es nur beim Macbook Pro 2.4 Alu, 4G Ram.
--> kein Core2duo -->  problem 

Von MicroWin auf Step7 basic V10.5 ist schon ein Schritt. Ich habe mal Stoppuhr laufen lassen und festgestellt, dass beim Bilden eines Netzwerkes in Step7 Basic ungefähr ein Zeit-Aufwand-Faktor x4 im Vergleich zu MicroWin liegt.
Hat man aus Versehen ein Kontakt gelöscht, dass sich der ganze Zweig verschoben hat, muss man entweder ohne zu speichern das Projekt wieder aufmachen oder das Neztwerk mühsam wieder restaurieren. (Kommentar: bescheuert. Warum denn keine "Zurück-Taste") Siemens Support: "Die vermissen wir auch" 

Der Konverter (der alles Retten sollte, die goldene Arbeitszeit  ) kann man eigentlich in den Müll werfen. (kann nur bin. operationen konvertieren) Sobald es um die indr. adr. oder Kommunikation geht oder etwas grösseres -> keine Chance.
Seimens Support: "Vergessen Sie den Konverter"
(Sehr hilfreich und motivierend  )

habe ein Stück aus Microwin (1 komplexes Netzwerk im OB1 und 2 Unterprogramme (2 FC's) in Step7 mal schnell reingetippt um Speicherauslastung zu überprüfen (die neue SPS hat ja doppelt soviel Speicher)
Auslastung:
MicroWin:    280kb (S7226, 24kb)
Step7Basic: 480kb (S7 1214,  50kb)
--> ist ja klar, es ist die Arbeit des Kompilers also "doppelt soviel" heisst nicht, doppelt soviel Platz 


Fortsetzung folgt...

Gruß
com


----------



## erzteufele (1 Juli 2009)

das hört sich ja garnicht gut an... ich habe mir die Software jetzt geholt und ein bisschen gespielt ... werde aber wahrscheinlich weiterhin die S7-200 einsetzen bis die 1200 ein wenig reifer eworden ist...

grüße

PS: da die Steuerung über eine Ethernet schnittstelle verfügt kann die schon OHNE CP was?
also sowas wie eMail versenden / webserver o.Ä. ?


----------



## netmaster (1 Juli 2009)

Hat von euch schon jemand sowas wie PLC SIM in der Software entdeckt? Habe bis jetzt leider noch nichts gefunden....


----------



## com (1 Juli 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> das hört sich ja garnicht gut an... ich habe mir die Software jetzt geholt und ein bisschen gespielt ... werde aber wahrscheinlich weiterhin die S7-200 einsetzen bis die 1200 ein wenig reifer eworden ist...
> 
> grüße
> 
> ...



hi, 
sollte können (in wie weit aber ka.), bin aber noch net soweit es auszuprobieren 

"werde aber wahrscheinlich weiterhin die S7-200 einsetzen"
--> ich habe auch das gleiche beschlossen. 
die gibt es sowieso bis 2012 und weiterhin als Ersatzteil nochmals 10 Jahre drauf 

Gruß
com


----------



## com (1 Juli 2009)

netmaster schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand sowas wie PLC SIM in der Software entdeckt? Habe bis jetzt leider noch nichts gefunden....



Als simulator gibt es dat da: 
https://mall.automation.siemens.com...67-1368-1369-1386-1455-1471-1472-&jumpto=1472

 

soft sim gibts glaube ich nicht

Gruß
com


----------



## netmaster (1 Juli 2009)

com schrieb:


> Als simulator gibt es dat da:
> https://mall.automation.siemens.com...67-1368-1369-1386-1455-1471-1472-&jumpto=1472
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, aber ich hoffe das wenn irgendwann mal die S7-300 auch übers TIA programmiert wird, das es da einen Simulator gibt. Habe keine Lust immer die Steuerung zum testen oder kurz was ausprobieren aufzubauen...


----------



## Znaper (2 Juli 2009)

netmaster schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich hoffe das wenn irgendwann mal die S7-300 auch übers TIA programmiert wird, das es da einen Simulator gibt. Habe keine Lust immer die Steuerung zum testen oder kurz was ausprobieren aufzubauen...


 
Nächstes Jahr zur Hannovermesse soll das TIA Portal in V11 kommen, dann lässt sich die S7-1200, S7-300 und S7-400 über das Portal programmieren.



com schrieb:


> soft sim gibts glaube ich nicht


 
Soll laut Siemens demnächst kurzfristig nachgeschoben werden, bzw. das jetzige PCLSIM integriert werden.

Ansonsten mein Eindruck zur neuen Software ist, dass sie sich was den Service angeht nicht akzeptabel ist. Habe die Aussage auch schon mehrfach bestätigt bekommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2009)

Znaper schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr zur Hannovermesse soll das TIA Portal in V11 kommen....


 
Wenn die bei Siemens mit den Versionsständen, SP und HF so weiter machen haben die in kürzester Zeit den Vierstelligen Bereich erreicht.
Dann haben wir vielleicht in 3 Jahren die Version 5678 SP789 HF321....


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn die bei Siemens mit den Versionsständen, SP und HF so weiter machen haben die in kürzester Zeit den Vierstelligen Bereich erreicht.



und was spricht dagegen? 

wenn ich das so lese, fällt mir nur eins ein: oh, wieder eine durchdachte und gut handhabbare siemens-software - wie überraschend


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und was spricht dagegen?
> 
> wenn ich das so lese, fällt mir nur eins ein: oh, wieder eine durchdachte und gut handhabbare siemens-software - wie überraschend


 
Ich komme mit dem Hochrüsten nicht mehr nach, bevor ein Projekt beendet ist, hast du 5 Software-Stände. Das macht keinen Spass...:sm9:

PS. ich weiß ich bin langsam


----------



## derwestermann (2 Juli 2009)

Muß man jedes Update denn auch installieren?
Ich habe mit Step7 5.4 SP1 bis diese Woche gearbeitet, 
bis ich den neuen Starter-Dreck installiert habe und seither Probleme
beim Online-Vergleich habe. Die Hotline, ahnungslos wie immer, hat mich also das SP4 installieren lassen und ich bin schon froh, daß ich keine weiteren Unschärfen habe. 

Der Fehler ist latürnich noch da.


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Juli 2009)

davon ab, dass wir gerade bei 5.4 SP*5* sind, mit Flex 2007 möchte ich nicht mehr arbeiten (auch nicht mit S7 V5.2, obwohl das durchaus noch in manchen Betrieben und auch privat noch rumgeistert). Und bei dem Portal 10.5, da wird man sich sehr bald nach einem Update sehnen werden (so, wie ich mich seit Flex2004 nach jedem Update sehne).

nun - bei S7 V5.4 und Protool 6.0 handelt es sich um reife Software - da brauchts meist einen SP nicht mehr, das sind dann meist nur geringfügige Korrekturen.


----------



## FrankyB (2 Juli 2009)

habe erst gestern die "neue" 1200er bei Siemens entdeckt und die ähnlichkeit mit der 200er ist nicht zu leugnen. Habe aber gehofft das Siemens dafür den Blödsinn den sie von TI gekauft haben entlich in den Müll schmeissen. Ich habe die Software dafür noch nicht gesehen, nehme aber an das sie mit S7 nichts gemeinsam hat. Toll, wieder alles anders. Als Gelegenheitsprogrammierer könnte ich kotzen wenn ich 3 (wenn man nur mal alles nimmt was sich S7 nennt) verschiedene Programme nutzen muss. Das dauert jedesmal zu viel Zeit.
Auch typisch Siemens
Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei Vipa, da kann ich alles mit Step 7 programmieren!!


----------



## erzteufele (2 Juli 2009)

hey jetzt mal nicht die S7-200 schlecht machen ;-) ich finde diese süß steuerung gerade wenn man kleine aufgaben hat viel besser also die 300er...

vorallem bin ich schneller beim programmieren der 200er wie mit der 300er "bei kleinen maschinen" wenn die Maschinen größer werden tut man sich schwerer mit der kleinen man kann weniger ordnung halten aber sonnst...
und jetzt mit der 1200 kann man sich die ordnung auch besser halten aber vorallem sind die kleinsteuerungen günstiger wie die 300er ;-) und das wo jeder controller rumpienst wegem geld bin ich doch zum teil froh das die 200er bleibt bzw. die 1200 gekommen ist für´s gleiche geld!


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Juli 2009)

welcher Teufel bricht hier in Lobeshymnen für die 1200er aus? Was die Menschheit gebraucht hätte, das wäre eine 1300er im Gehäuse der 200er gewesen ...


----------



## FrankyB (2 Juli 2009)

Okay, im Preis ist die 200er (für Siemens) super günstig. Aus diesem Grund habe ich sie ja auch eingesetzt. Aber selbst zu diesem Preis bekomme ich bei anderen Herstellen mehr Hard- und Software. Darum war die 1200er wohl auch dringend nötig, um mit anderen Schritt halten zu können. Vor allem nachdem Siemens das LOGO immer weiter ausbaut.


----------



## erzteufele (2 Juli 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> welcher Teufel bricht hier in Lobeshymnen für die 1200er aus? Was die Menschheit gebraucht hätte, das wäre eine 1300er im Gehäuse der 200er gewesen ...



aber auch zum gleichen preis *ROFL*



FrankyB schrieb:


> Okay, im Preis ist die 200er (für Siemens) super günstig. Aus diesem Grund habe ich sie ja auch eingesetzt. Aber selbst zu diesem Preis bekomme ich bei anderen Herstellen mehr Hard- und Software. Darum war die 1200er wohl auch dringend nötig, um mit anderen Schritt halten zu können. Vor allem nachdem Siemens das LOGO immer weiter ausbaut.



vorallem das man bei anderen herstellern mit bezahlen der hardware auch die software hat! also nichts für software bezahlt...



kann mir jemand eigentlich noch ne alternative zu nur s7-200 / 1200 sagen ? beckhoff/wago kommt auf mehr geld raus ...


----------



## com (2 Juli 2009)

"kann mir jemand eigentlich noch ne alternative zu nur s7-200 / 1200 sagen ? beckhoff/wago kommt auf mehr geld raus ... 		"


Hi, 
alternative:
1.
http://www.beck-ipc.com/de/products/index.asp

Bei beck kannst du dir quasi eine sps selbst zusammenbauen. Du hast einen chip mit beck-eigenem betriebssystem. Auf diesem Chip hast du i/o's komm. schtllen. usw. musst dann hardware selber "dranbauen" für die Peripherie. Wie deine SPS aussehen sollte, bestimmst also du (it dat net doll  )
ein college meinte, dass diese controller net so schnell sind (da hab ich dann nicht mehr weiter recherchiert, da bei mir speed eine grosse rolle spielt).

2.
Schneider SPS (vorteil-> sie sollte etwas schneller sein). 

3.
oder halt vipa (aber dann doch die 300-ter ebene)



gruß
com


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> kann mir jemand eigentlich noch ne alternative zu nur s7-200 / 1200 sagen ? beckhoff/wago kommt auf mehr geld raus ...



S5-95U


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2009)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Muß man jedes Update denn auch installieren?


 
muß man nicht, es sollte aber nicht zuviele Stände übersprungen werden, siehe alleine mal die Liste an was ist neu bei Step 7 5.4 SP5. Die HF's von flexible sollte mann niemals überspringen.

Anhang anzeigen STEP 7 - Was ist neu 5.4SP5.pdf


Anhang anzeigen liesmich_wincc_flexible_2008_sp1_hf1.pdf


Anhang anzeigen WCF2008hf3.pdf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2009)

com schrieb:


> Hi,
> alternative:
> 1.
> http://www.beck-ipc.com/de/products/index.asp
> ...


 
das meinst du aber jetzt nicht ernst, oder?


----------



## com (2 Juli 2009)

hi,

meinst Du den ganzen Vorschlag oder nur einige Punkte 

PS: es stand bei uns in der Firma schon mal zur bedatte, deswegen habs hier auch erwähnt.

Gruß
com


----------



## erzteufele (2 Juli 2009)

also mir kommt das auch etwas unprof vor ... des zeug kannste vielleicht zu robowars oder so nutzen ;-)

die vipa´s sind vom preis her auch nicht günstiger als die 200er ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2009)

com schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> meinst Du den ganzen Vorschlag oder nur einige Punkte
> 
> ...


 
ich dachte die Zeit der Bastellössungen wäre vorbei...!


----------



## com (2 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich dachte die Zeit der Bastellössungen wäre vorbei...!



 na ja wer weiss welche Zeiten noch kommen...

hast aber recht, wenn man die ganzen aufwände nochmals zusammen zählt kommt vlcht. ein sümmerchen raus, was grösser ist als die gesamt s7-200 lösung.

Was würdet Ihr vorschlagen?

Mir fällt da noch keyence ein (in Europa schwierig, support=0) 
Preisleistungvltns=gut

Gruß
com


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich dachte die Zeit der Bastellössungen wäre vorbei...!


da ich persönlich mit Microcontrollern nicht grundsätzlich auf Kriegsfuss stehe und neulich erst was mit PIC gemacht habe - ja, da muss ich sagen, so selten, wie ich mit einer 200er zu tun habe, da mutet mir sogar die 200er als Bastellösung an (zumindest das, was ich da dann als Programm zu Wege bring).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> da ich persönlich mit Microcontrollern nicht grundsätzlich auf Kriegsfuss stehe und neulich erst was mit PIC gemacht habe - ja, da muss ich sagen, so selten, wie ich mit einer 200er zu tun habe, da mutet mir sogar die 200er als Bastellösung an (zumindest das, was ich da dann als Programm zu Wege bring).


 
wir leben unter anderen davon solche Bastellösungen rauszuschmeisen und durch eine Steuerung zu ersetzen die am Markt verbreitet ist....wie z.B. Siemens


----------



## erzteufele (2 Juli 2009)

com schrieb:


> Mir fällt da noch keyence ein (in Europa schwierig, support=0)
> Preisleistungvltns=gut
> 
> Gruß
> com



keyence hat steuerungen? habe nur die farberkennungs teile von denen im haus damit bin ich recht zufrieden ;-) da muss ich mal schauen... und da ich eh lieber stundenlang selbst probiere bevor ich den support anrufe ^^ :-D mal probieren


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wir leben unter anderen davon solche Bastellösungen rauszuschmeisen und durch eine Steuerung zu ersetzen die am Markt verbreitet ist....wie z.B. Siemens


 nun, ich weiss nicht, woher diese Zahl stammt:


com schrieb:


> ...
> "werde aber wahrscheinlich weiterhin die S7-200 einsetzen"
> --> ich habe auch das gleiche beschlossen.
> die gibt es sowieso bis *2012* und weiterhin als Ersatzteil nochmals 10 Jahre drauf
> ...


aber mit einer Rest-Produktlebensdauer von 13 Jahren kann so manche Bastellösung mithalten (ich betreue sowas seit 13 Jahren bei einer Druckerei, wo der Steuerungshersteller auch der Maschinenbauer ist - und die TTL-Käferchen gibt es schon länger und noch immer, STEP dagegen?). Aber egal, jedem, der das grüne S auf den Komponenten haben will, dem gebe man das auch, was er will (ich leb auch zu 90% von S7, halt nicht von der 200er).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nun, ich weiss nicht, woher diese Zahl stammt:
> aber mit einer Rest-Produktlebensdauer von 13 Jahren kann so manche Bastellösung mithalten (ich betreue sowas seit 13 Jahren bei einer Druckerei, wo der Steuerungshersteller auch der Maschinenbauer ist - und die TTL-Käferchen gibt es schon länger und noch immer, STEP dagegen?). Aber egal, jedem, der das grüne S auf den Komponenten haben will, dem gebe man das auch, was er will (ich leb auch zu 90% von S7, halt nicht von der 200er).


 
ich denke auch nicht umbedingt an der Lebensdauer der Komponenten, sondern am Service. Einen Programmierer für eine SPS sei es Siemens, Beckhoff oder sogar für die 200er bekommsst du an jeder ecke.

Wenn du jetzt da vielleicht mit einen kleinen Team von 10 Mann etwas "bastelst" wie sieht es damit aus wenn es deine Fa. mal nicht mehr geben sollte (was wir nicht hoffen wollen) wer macht dann den Service bei einen Maschinenstillstand der einen Einsatz des Entwicklers oder Programmierer erfordert. 

Dann kommt noch hinzu Baugruppen für die großen SPS-Hersteller bekommst du noch lange auf irgendeiner Weise und sei es nur gebraucht.


----------



## FrankyB (2 Juli 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> die vipa´s sind vom preis her auch nicht günstiger als die 200er ...




Stimmt nicht so ganz, denn die Vipa 214 ist Funktionskompatibel zu Siemens CPU315. Und das Angebot an zusatzmodulen ist groß. Wer schon Step 7 hat, für den lohnt sich ein Blick darauf. es gibt sogar noch eine 100er Serie von Vipa


----------



## com (2 Juli 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> keyence hat steuerungen? habe nur die farberkennungs teile von denen im haus damit bin ich recht zufrieden ;-) da muss ich mal schauen... und da ich eh lieber stundenlang selbst probiere bevor ich den support anrufe ^^ :-D mal probieren



Keyence KV-16T2W (10inputs,6 outputs) ca. 130,-
es gibt noch die 20-ger baureihe, mit mehr i/o's.

http://europe.keyence.com/products/program/kv/kv_spec2.html

gruß
com


----------



## sayonaraSiemens (7 Juli 2009)

Hallo Welt

In unserem Betrieb wurde von 200 umgestellt, keine Entwicklung und zu teuer. Irgendwie sind wir dann bei Mitsubishi gelandet und setzen seit dem die FX ein. 
Die Umstellung fuer die Programmierung hat gedauert, aber nun arbeiten wir schneller und vorallem guenstiger. Am Anfang ist auch die PRoduktvielfalt schon etwas verwirrend aber auch das geht.

Seid letztem Monat haben wir auch eine FX3G zum Testen erhalten ==> unsere FX1N programme laufen ohne Aenderungen! 

~Thomas


----------



## com (7 Juli 2009)

sayonaraSiemens schrieb:


> Hallo Welt
> 
> In unserem Betrieb wurde von 200 umgestellt, keine Entwicklung und zu teuer. Irgendwie sind wir dann bei Mitsubishi gelandet und setzen seit dem die FX ein.
> Die Umstellung fuer die Programmierung hat gedauert, aber nun arbeiten wir schneller und vorallem guenstiger. Am Anfang ist auch die PRoduktvielfalt schon etwas verwirrend aber auch das geht.
> ...



Hallo,

interessant, hab mir die SPS mal angeschaut, ist ok. Was soll denn die kosten(FX3G)? Was für Aufgaben übernimmt sie bei Euch?

Gruß
com


----------



## sayonaraSiemens (7 Juli 2009)

Hi Com,

die FX3G kostet das gleiche wie die FX1N, soll der Nachfolger der FX1N werden, daher ist fast alles gleich 
Bei uns soll die FX3G in einer kleineren Verpackungsmaschine eingesetzt werden. Wir hatten mit der FX1N Schwirigkeiten, da die Flieskommarithmethik nicht vorhanden war.:-? Daher passt die FX3G super. 

Gruesse
Thomas


----------



## erzteufele (7 Juli 2009)

könnte man für dumme wie ich einfach mal den betrag hinschreiben was das teil kostet ?! DANKE


----------



## sayonaraSiemens (7 Juli 2009)

Preise gibt es viele und der reine Vergleich eines Grundgeraetpreises sagt nicht allzuviel aus, aber der ungefaehre Einkaufspreis fuer eine FX3G mit AC Spannungsversorgung, 24 Eingaengen und 16 Ausgaenge kostest um die 350 Euro. Dafuer bekomme ich auch 3 Achsen kontrolliert und eine eingebaute USB Schnittstelle neben dem seriellen Port zum HMI.


----------



## com (7 Juli 2009)

sayonaraSiemens schrieb:


> Preise gibt es viele und der reine Vergleich eines Grundgeraetpreises sagt nicht allzuviel aus, aber der ungefaehre Einkaufspreis fuer eine FX3G mit AC Spannungsversorgung, 24 Eingaengen und 16 Ausgaenge kostest um die 350 Euro. Dafuer bekomme ich auch 3 Achsen kontrolliert und eine eingebaute USB Schnittstelle neben dem seriellen Port zum HMI.



Hi,

klingt nicht schlecht. Mit der CPU224/224XP/226 von Siemens kann ich zwar nur 2 achsen ansteuern, dafür habe ich jede menge interrupts (Flanke, HighSpeed Counter, 2 RS485 (CPU224XP/226) usw), alles on board, zum Preis von:
224 - ca. 260,-
224XP ca. 400,-
226 ca. 450,-
(Listenpreise sind etwas höher)

Dafür bleibe ich bei Siemens
Vorteile: 
Marktführer, Support 1A (na ja sagen wir mal support ist gut  ) muss keiner umgeschult werden (zumindest die n. 2 jahre).
Umstieg auf S7-1200 ist das einzige Problem, womit ich momentan kämpfe. Ich denke es wird sich doch VIPA bei uns durchsetzen, da Step7 basic nicht überzeugend wirkt (noch nicht, LEIDER).

Gruß
com


----------



## sayonaraSiemens (8 Juli 2009)

Hi, Interrupts hat die FX3G auch, 6 Stueck bis zu 5micro Sekunden schnell. 
Eingangs, Timer, Zaehler und so weiter gibt es genuegend. Besonders die 68 * 1ms Timer koennen sehr hilfreich sein. Auch serielle Schnittstellen, bis zu 4 Stueck, zwar muss man dann erweitern, aber fuer 30Euro kaufe ich mir gerne eine 3te Schnittstelle. 
Ein weiteres super Argument fuer uns als Maschinenbauer ist der Passwortschutz fuer die Maschienen, da wir zwei Passwoerter a 16 Zeichen pro SPS haben, koennen wir auch mit externen Service Dienstleistern im Ausland arbeiten ohne Gefahr laufen zu muessen das Programteile abhanden kommen. 
Hilft zwar nicht beim Programmieren, aber spaeter um so mehr.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## erzteufele (8 Juli 2009)

mmm ok sag mir mal wie schnel die denn ist  wenn es schon soviele 1ms timer gibt  wenn ich die 226 vollknalle wie jetzt komm ich auf 10ms zyklus.. und da muss die ordentlich was rechnen da nutzen mir halt die 1ms timer nicht viel ne 

grüßel erzi


----------



## TobiasA (8 Juli 2009)

Wir nehmen prinzipiell die Step7- Versionen, die funktionieren ;-) Im Moment sind wir bei V5.4 SP2, und das funzt eigentlich ganz gut. 

Fanuc ändert nie was an ihrem Tool. Das funktioniert auch jahrelang super, allerdings sind solche komfortablen Sachen wie das Laden einzelner Bausteine oder den Rechtsklick auf den Operand -> Gehe zu -> Verwendungsstelle... auch weit davon entfernt, jemals implementiert zu werden. Das ist dann die andere Seite der Medaille... Innovation erfordert immer Abstriche. Bei Siemens wird manchmal ein bisschen viel Innovation gebracht, da wartet man am Besten mal zwei Softwarestände ab. Dafür kriege ich aber an jeder Ecke Leute, die sich damit auskennen. Bei Mitsubishi sieht das schon dünner aus (aber ist auch weniger ein Problem), aber bei Schneider oder gar Eigenbasteleien sieht es dann mal sehr dünn aus. Von den Werten, die man u.U. für die neue MRL braucht, ist das dann wieder was ganz anderes. Safety Integrated hat auch nicht jeder davon (F-CPU's z.B., oder die SI-Funktion in den CNC-Steuerungen). 

Auf Schneider kann ich auch gut verzichten- wenn die SPS'en von denen so sterben wie ihre Schütze, kann mir der Kram von den Jungs gestohlen bleiben.

Die S7-200 mit der Ladder- Programmierung und dem Kram von TI hat hauptsächlich übrigens mit dem asiatischen Markt zu tun. Deswegen landet die 802Dsl so gut bei denen. Das ist wie Fanuc, das können die. Hier schimpft man über das Zeug, die lieben es. Und wer da in den Markt will, muss es anbieten.
Deswegen wird das Ladder-Geklapper von TI nie sterben ;-)

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## com (8 Juli 2009)

TobiasA schrieb:


> ...Die S7-200 mit der Ladder- Programmierung und dem Kram von TI...



hi,

und was ist jezz schlimm daran??? bleibt trotzdem eine sehr gute/preiswerte sps! 

gruß
com


----------



## sayonaraSiemens (9 Juli 2009)

Der Golf1 war auch mal ein super Auto. Aber heute...
Die S7-1200 ist vielleicht auch ein gutes Produkt, wer weiss. Aber wenn die Siemens Entwicklungs und Marketingpolitik weiterhin vorgibt das man alles bisher dagewesene ueber Board schmeissen muss, nur weil nach Jahrelanger nicht vorhandener Evolution (Ich beziehe mich nur auf S7-200) mal wieder eine Revolution ins Hause steht, dann finde ich andere Konzepte schon interessanter. Oder zumindestens die Moeglichkeit einer alternative waere super*vde* 

Ich wuerde die FX3G als mindestens dreimal so schnell wie die S7-200 einschaetzen, hat aber immer was mit dem Aufbau zu tun. Wir haben z.B. 4 analoge signale zum einlesen und es kostet nur 0.25ms! Auf der anderen Seite, die FX3G verfuehrt schon zu sehr aufwendiger Programmierung, da man 32K Schritte hat Da kann auch die Zykluszeit schon mal laenger werden.
Besonders wenn man sich den uebersetzen Code vom strukturiertem Text ansieht, braucht man auch viel Speicher. Wenn ich aber nur auf AWL auf die SPS einhaemmer, ist 32K unsinn, besonders da nur 256 I/O zur Verfuegung stehen...


----------



## OWLer (24 Juli 2009)

Mal mein Feedback zur 1214er Plus KTP Basic Panel. Basis was eine S7 300 mit 277er Panel sowie Programm mit indirekten Krams dies musste abgespeckt werden und auf die 1200er portiert werden. Ein Modbus Anbindung an Messgeräte wurde auch gleich mitgemacht.


Generell lasse ich alles immer auf einer virtuellen Maschine auf einem Field PG M laufen da kommen sich verschiedene Programme nicht so ins Gehege... Also die Installation lief ohne Probleme durch.


Programm läuft schnell Hoch, und man findet sich realtiv schnell in der ganze Geschichte zu recht. Die vielen Bildchen erschlagen einen natürlich erstmal. Man findet sich aber ohne großes Suchen in der Programmierumgebung zurecht. Das die Vergleicher sich den Datentyp selber holen ist nett. 

Die Ethernet / Profinet Vernetzung ist recht simpel und einfach gehalten, das funktionierte alles auf anhieb, Modbus erstaunlicherweise ebenso. 

*Hauptprobleme sind die fehlende Indirekte Adressierung, das dauernde Generieren und der fehlende Zurück Button. UDTs fehlen leider auch...
Schön ware noch das man in DBs bisschen mehr hin und her schieben kann.*

Man muss halt eine etwas andere Denkweise an den Tag legen, gleiches gilt auch für die 128 Power Tags in den KTPs da muss man auch etwas anders als normal Denken. Es lebe das Array

Oft haben wir uns um eine 200er CPU rumzurdrücken eine kleine 300er eingesetzt, jetzt würde ich ganz klar die 1200er nehmen.

Nach 2 Wochen Intensivkur vermisse ich so machnes nettes Gimmick in normalen Step 7 mit Flexible... Was kann man schön schnell in der 1200er Daten mit der HMI verknüpfen...


----------



## com (25 Juli 2009)

OWLer schrieb:


> Mal mein Feedback zur 1214er Plus KTP Basic Panel. Basis was eine S7 300 mit 277er Panel sowie Programm mit indirekten Krams dies musste abgespeckt werden und auf die 1200er portiert werden. Ein Modbus Anbindung an Messgeräte wurde auch gleich mitgemacht.
> 
> 
> Generell lasse ich alles immer auf einer virtuellen Maschine auf einem Field PG M laufen da kommen sich verschiedene Programme nicht so ins Gehege... Also die Installation lief ohne Probleme durch.
> ...




Hallo,

Die fehlende indirekte Adressierung ????? Moment mal. Gut, dass ich beim Lesen Ihrer Nachricht auf dem Stuhl gesessen habe. Darüber habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass die indr. Adr. bei S7 soetwas ist, wie z.B. Räder beim Auto.

Bin momentan sprachlos.
In meinen Projekten wird die Indirekte Adressierung sogut wie überall eingesetzt, anders gesagt, ich kann ohne sie nicht arbeiten 
schockierende nachricht.


Gruß
com


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juli 2009)

Ich hatte es verstanden das indirekte Addressierung sollte möglich sein, selbst in KOP und FUP. Es wurde angekündigt als eine von die Neuheiten bei den neuen Platform.

(disclaimer: Ich habe _keine_ Erfahrung mit S7-1200 oder STEP7 v10)


----------



## Mike369 (26 Juli 2009)

Falls es jemanden interessiert wenn wir schon beim Thema s7-1200 sind........es finden demnächst Kurse statt zur neuen Steuerung..
Falls es jemand interessieren würde könnte ic bescheid sagen wann die genau stattfinden, weiß nicht genau wann aber bisende des Jahres soll mindestens einer laufen...werde auf jedenfall auch dabei sein

MfG

Mike


----------



## TobiasA (26 Juli 2009)

com schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> und was ist jezz schlimm daran??? bleibt trotzdem eine sehr gute/preiswerte sps!
> 
> ...


 
Stümmt, ja. Ich find das immer noch eine ziemliche Krampferei.
Ich hab schneller getippt U E0.0 UN E0.1 =A0.0 als mit der Maus Linie-Linie-Linie-Schließer-Schließer-Spule... Geschmackssache, man kann auch damit leben.

Bei den meisten Steuerungen von Fernost und eben auch der 1200 (200'er auch, oder?) muss man sogar vorher noch kompilieren bzw. generieren. Da krieg ich einen an die Erbse. Und jedesmal die Kiste in Stop setzen (ist das bei der (1)200'er auch so?)
Von irgendwas kommt der Preis. Solange ich kann, werde ich auf die 300'er pochen. Hat (fast) jede Instandhaltung, funzt super und ich kann im Run Bausteine hochladen. Außerdem gibt es einen Haufen Leute, die sich damit auskennen und ich kann dadurch auch viele fragen, wenn ich mal nicht weiterkommen sollte. Rechnet sich bei der IBN. Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## maxi (27 Juli 2009)

Huch?

Mir hat der Siemensler erzählt ich kann die 1200 mit S7 5.4 programmieren.


Früher meinte er imer zu mir ich solle anstelle einer 312C doch eine 200er planen. Naja die 200er Consumer Kiste bringt mir in Industrieanlagen ja sehr viel, da kann ich dann jedesmal gleich ne 2. im Schaltschrank für dne Servicefall liegen lassen.

Ist die 1200 nun doch nicht mit S7 5.4 programmierbar?
Dann bestelle ich nciht mal eine zum testen, können se dann behalten ihr Gelumpe.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juli 2009)

Schick den erst mal auf eine Kurs. Für die 1200er brauchst du nicht 5.4 sondern 10.5. Dafür geht mit der Software auch nur die 1200er.


----------



## maxi (27 Juli 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Schick den erst mal auf eine Kurs. Für die 1200er brauchst du nicht 5.4 sondern 10.5. Dafür geht mit der Software auch nur die 1200er.


 

Jain,

mag nicht gerne neues.
Bei 5.4 weiss ich das alles funktioniert. Eine Programmierung ist schnell und sauber erledigt.

10.5 ist doch die Freeware Version von Step 7 oder?
Auf solch unkompatiblen Bastellösungen wie bei der 200er stehen wir bei uns nicht so sehr.

Naja vielleicht leigt es auch an mir, vielleicht ist es ja auch gut und bin nur der Gleiche geworden wie früher die mir verhassten S5 Heinis.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juli 2009)

Nix mit Freeware. Die ist neu und kostet Geld. Such einfach mal bei Siemens nach S7-1200 und Basic 10.5.


----------



## com (30 Juli 2009)

OWLer schrieb:


> *Hauptprobleme sind die fehlende Indirekte Adressierung, das dauernde Generieren und der fehlende Zurück Button. UDTs fehlen leider auch...
> Schön ware noch das man in DBs bisschen mehr hin und her schieben kann.*
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Siemens Support sagt:
indr. Adr. wird hardwaremäßig unterstützt, die software ist noch nicht so weit. Es wird wahrscheinlich erst mit dem SP2 kommen(laut siemens Oktober, November  also in einem Jahr erst  ). Es wird dann auch wie bei der S7300 sein, dass man in einem Array den Pointer bewegen kann. (andrs. wie bei der 200-ter)

Gruß
com

PS: bin total enttäuscht von dieser Produktreihe.


----------



## Homer79 (5 August 2009)

Jetzt möchte ich auch endlich meine 1. Erfahrung mit der S7 1200 erzählen:

da ich zum graus des einen oder anderen für kleine sachen auch viel die 200er einsetzte, habe ich mich trotz der negativen berichte ein wenig gefreut...
glücklicherweise hatte ich dank der fr. ursula während der elternzeit, intensiv zeit um mich um unseren kirps zu kümmern und kam bisher nich an das ding ran...
egal, also am montag wieder auf arbeit, gleich das starterpaket bestellt...kam auch gestern an...freu...ausgepackt...mh...wo istn da jetzt ein kleines handbuch, 1h fibel, erste schritte mit s7 basic...naja...erstmal installiert...och is das bunt...langsam...unübersichtlich...
bissl rumgespielt...online...och nö is das alles träge...
ich werd jetzt erstmal bei siemens gucken ob ich dort wenigsten ein handbuch finde, selbst auf der dvd war keins drauf (ausser der hilfe) oder ich bin nur zu blöd das zu finden...
ich find irgendwie auch keine symboltabelle, ihr?...naja, awl sowiesonich...

...ich bin entäuscht...die hardware scheint ja für den preis so nicht schlecht zu sein, aber die software wiedert mich jetzt schon an...


----------



## com (5 August 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ..mh...wo istn da jetzt ein kleines handbuch, ..



Hi,

hier bitte schön das kleine (360 Seiten) Handbuch und noch einpaar infodateien.



Gruß
com


----------



## Homer79 (5 August 2009)

danke, hab die handbücher mir auch vorhin im support runtergeladen...da kann man jetzt schon bissl mehr damit anfangen...ist trotzdem schade, das es nicht gleich wie sonst üblich, mitgeliefert wird...zumindestens so ne kleine zusammenfassung...werd mich in nächster zeit mal bissl damit beschäftigen...
man soll ja eigentlich nicht gleich immer meckern, nur weil mal was anders ist...ich mecker trotzdem


----------



## JesperMP (5 August 2009)

Interessant, Befehlsvorrat und vorhandene Datentypen sind _wesentlich_ verschieden zu S7-300/S7-400.

Ich glaube also _nicht_ das S7-1200 in den bestehende S7-300/S7-400 Platform integriert wird.
Und ich glaube auch nicht das die bestehene S7-300/S7-400 nur ein Firmware update braucht um kompatibel zu S7-1200 zu werden.
Es wird viele Jahren dauern bevor es ein einheitliche S7 Platform gibt.


----------



## com (5 August 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...ich mecker trotzdem



hey,

ja, ich a...
Vorallem: es ist soviel Zeit seit Einführung von S7200 vergangen, man könnte soviel besser und einfacher (vorallem schneller) machen. 
Wie man z.b. bei den neuen Betriebssysteme (Windows 7 und OSX snow leopard) sieht: es steht im Vordergrund geschwindigkeitsoptimierung.
Warum nicht bei Siemens so??? Ich meine diese Firma ist doch Weltmarktführer in Sachen SPS. Warum dann so eine "ich muss fast sagen: schlampige" S7-1200 Lösung??? (beziehe mich überwiegend auf die software)


Gruß
com


----------



## thomas_1975 (11 August 2009)

anbei http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrZlF1_Tqz8


----------



## erzteufele (21 August 2009)

Ich schreibe gerade mein erstes Programm in der neuen Software ...

Maschine: Drehteller zum Prüfen von Teilen, 12er teilung, Hochspannungsprüfung, Widerstandsmessung (über Strom / Spannung), einen Automatischen schrauber, Thermovision´s prüfung, Farbpunktsprühen und Aussortieren verschiedene n.i.O. ...

habe mal eine S7-1214C mit dem KTP600 bestellt...

Vom hardwarepreis muss ich sagen komm ich gut auf die Hälfte wie für eine 300er ... bin noch unter 1k€

Gewöhnungsbedürftig ... Timer! Wenn man einfach so einen reinhaut bastelt die software gleich einen DB dazu...
Ich bin jetzt einfach hingegangen und habe mir einfach DB´s erstellt in denen mehrere Timer hinterlegt sind. 

22" Widescreen Monitor wäre auch zu empfehlen ... mit meinem Laptop schiebt man schön öfters die vielen fenster hin und her 

da jetzt auch viele datentypen verhanden sind z.b. USInt (0 - 255) kann man sich Speicherplatz sparen bei z.b. schrittketten. oder auch mit z.b. UDInt (0 bis 4294967295) einen großen Teilezähle einfügen 

Da ich ja zum schluss genau sagen muss dieses Teil hatte einen falschen Widerstand habe ich mehrere Wörter die ich schiebe.. diese verpacke ich immer in einen DB hier auch ... nur muss man aufpassen denn wenn man das Häckchen "Nur Symbolisch Addresssierbar" Standart mäßig immer an Nicht rausmacht kann man nicht auf einzelne Bit´s zugreifen.... also wenn ich das Wort db2.dbw0 jetzt mein teil vorhanden wäre könnte ich nicht auf db2.dbx1.0 zugreifen. es geht erst wenn das Häckchen draußen ist.

so ... was gibt´s sonnst hardware ist noch nicht da ... maschine ist noch in der Konstruktion wird erst in 2 wochen gebaut und ich bin schon fast mit dem Programm fertig :-D wenn das zeug mal da ist teste ich mal die diagnose möglichkeiten...


Ah mein Riesen Manko an der Steuerung ist!!!! DP... gibt ja kein Profibus ?! was soll das ? Ich würde gerne die Cube67 nutzen aber die mit Profinet sind noch nicht wirklich fertig "kenntnisstand vorm halben jahr" und für andere Profinet geräte sehe ich keine einfügmöglichkeiten in der neuen Software ...

grüße erzi


----------



## oid (21 August 2009)

Moin,

ich stehe momentan auch vor der Entscheidung: 200er oder 1200er

Es sollen zwei Schrittmotoren gesteuert werden und halt ein paar logische Verknüfungen (Endschalter, etc.). Zudem wird noch eine Kommunikationsschnittstelle benötigt (wahrscheinlich Ethernet), die müsste ich für die 200er ja extra kaufen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Wir haben hier Step7 5.3 SP3, womit ich bis jetzt nur 300er CPUs programmiert habe. Kann man damit auch die 200er programmieren?
Für die 1200er braucht man ja auf alle Fälle neue Software, die - dem Thread nach zu urteilen - noch nicht sehr ausgereift ist .

Was gibt´s denn noch für (auch siemensfremde) Alternativen, um 2 Schrittmotoren zu steuern? Habe zwar mal mit ner FM357-2 gearbeitet, aber die kommt wir etwas oversized vor .

Grüße


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2009)

Für die 200er wird auf jeden fall MicroWIn benötigt. Mit dem normalen STEP7 geht das nicht.


----------



## sayonaraSiemens (21 August 2009)

Tach auch,

Schrittmotoren ansteuern kann eigentlich fast jede Kompakt SPS mit Transtorausgaenge. Besonders Steuerungen aus Fernost haben dort eine Menge drauf, Twido ist hingegen nicht so gut.
Meine Erfahrungen mit der FX3U und kleinere mit der FX3G waren bisher sehr gut. Eingebaute Funktionen sind aussreichend und wenn es dann doch mal mehr muss, kann man sich sogar ein optische Positioniernetzwerk mit der Steuerung kontrollieren. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die neue S/W in der man endlich die Variablen zwischen HMI und SPS automatisch austauschen kann. Aber das dauert noch 2 Monate :| Dann soll man aber alle vorhandenen Terminals an alle Steuerungen anhaengen koennen und nicht nur die eine haelfte hier und die andere haelfte dort. 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## erzteufele (21 August 2009)

also ist mit beiden Möglich!

für die 200er brauchst du Software: Micro/win und noch das ethernet modul!

für die 1200er brauchst du die Software Step7 Basic 10.5 ... 

in der 1200er gibt es ein schönes Technologie modul^^ in der Software mit dem du Schrittmotoren ganz einfach Konfigurieren kann. So einen Assistenden gibt es in der 200er auch nur halt etwas älter


----------



## oid (21 August 2009)

Wieviele stepperfähige (PTO-) Ausgänge hat den die 1200er? Von der 200er weiß ich, dass sie zwei hat. Zur 1200er hab ich da noch keine Infos gefunden.


----------



## erzteufele (21 August 2009)

jede"1211/1212/1214" hat 2 pwm/pto


----------



## erzteufele (24 August 2009)

hab heute die 1214 bekommen  panel fehlt noch ... grml

stecker rein ip zuweißen alles ohne probleme !
programm drauf fertig läuft xD so schnell hab ich noch nie eine neue steuerung benutzt 

was mir aufgefallen ist an der software! beim suchen habe ich alle meine S7-300er und HMI´s im netz gefunden ;-) kann auch irgendwie drauf zugreifen aber halt nicht wirklich, kann nur Info´s sehen (name, usw...)
aber schön das die software schon alles findet *grins* lässt ja hoffen

diagnose puffer schreibt sogar  "oh jetzt ist der strom weg wechsel in modus no power" xD 

nächste meldung wenn panel da ist... mal schauen ob das mit der hmi auch so leicht zu händeln ist 

grüße erzi


----------



## erzteufele (28 August 2009)

*grml* für das panel bestehlt lieferstop ... nurso zur info ... soll mitte sep. rausgegeben werden ...

und wirklich richtigen ProfiNet - I/O unterstützung wird es erst ende nächsten jahres geben ... laut siemens

Siemens


> zum Stand des Lieferstop KTP 600 Basic kann ich ihnen leider keinen Status mitteilen.
> Bitte wenden Sie sich an iheren SIEMENS-Vertriebspartner. Er kann sie darüber informieren, sobald er neue Informationen vom Produktmanagement vorliegen hat.
> 
> 
> ...



Kennt jmd. günstige Schaltschrankswitchs ?
Beckhofff 8 port = 135€
Siemens 4 port = 80€ (S7-1200 Design)
die ich nur 3 Port´s brauche ... reichen 4er

grüßel


----------



## TCP/IP (28 August 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> Kennt jmd. günstige Schaltschrankswitchs ?
> Beckhofff 8 port = 135€
> Siemens 4 port = 80€ (S7-1200 Design)
> die ich nur 3 Port´s brauche ... reichen 4er
> grüßel



Hallo,

die 80 EUR sind ja nicht schlecht, günstiger wird es mit Moxa.

http://www.moxa.com/product/EDS-208205.htm

Gute Preise bei http://www.yello-net.de

Sonst:

http://www.eas-y.de/ARTIKEL/hirschm...net-switch-spider-5tx-5-port-943-824-001.html

http://www.ccontrols.com/deutsch/ctrlink/eism.htm

Grüße TCP/IP


----------



## com (9 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

das Service Pack kommt Januar 2010, laut meinem Siemensvertrieb.
(indr. Adressierung wird unterstützt  )
(bis dahin bleibt die cpu1214, die ich mir als Starterkit bestellt habe im Schrank)

Gruß
com


----------



## erzteufele (12 Oktober 2009)

und ich habe letzen freitag sogar schon das KTP 600 Basic panel bekommen xD wie lange warte ich schon ... ende august ... naja da die maschine immernoch nicht gebaut wurde isses ja egal gewesen. schaut aber ganz nett aus bisschen schwerer als ein tp177...

grüßel


----------



## com (12 Oktober 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> und ich habe letzen freitag sogar schon das KTP 600 Basic panel bekommen xD wie lange warte ich schon ... ende august ... naja da die maschine immernoch nicht gebaut wurde isses ja egal gewesen. schaut aber ganz nett aus bisschen schwerer als ein tp177...
> 
> grüßel



Hey,

kommt da ne 1200-ter zum Einsatz, was sind denn ihre Aufgaben  
(wenn ich fragen darf)


Gruß
com


----------



## erzteufele (12 Oktober 2009)

die 1214 muss mit einem drehteller 12er teilung, 8 stationen mit analogwertverarbeitung (widerstandsmessung) zurechtkommen 


also 
5 schieberegister 
2 analogauswertungen (Strom | Spannung)
real berechnung um aus U/I = R zu machen

also nicht´s großes ... vielleicht noch ne winCC flex runtime um datenaufzuzeichnen weiß noch nicht wie weit das erforderlich ist ... "planer..."


am liebsten wäre mir ein band zu proggen ...  zu jeder station oder 2-3 zusammen in einem schaltschrank und alle cpu´s über ethernet zusammengeschlossen fehlerausgabe auf einem panel da könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen... vorallem weil es viel kostengünstiger ist wie ne 300er die dann mit dezentraler phereferi arbeitet ... naja ... mal schauen was die zukunft bringt


----------



## IBFS (12 Oktober 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ...dezentraler *phereferi *arbeitet ...


 
Auch wenns OT ist, aber manch eingedeutschtes Englisch ist dann doch zuuuuu komisch *ROFL*


Sorry, aber das mußte raus


@com
Was kostet denn ein Starterkit???


Gruß


----------



## com (12 Oktober 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> @com
> Was kostet denn ein Starterkit???
> 
> 
> Gruß



hi

so um die 350,- (mit der kleineren cpu, ich glaube 1211+ soft)

Gruß
com


----------



## erzteufele (13 Oktober 2009)

145,- s7 1211 
299,- die software

panel´s
250,- 3,8" 4 mono
400,- 5,7" 4 mono
600,- 5,72 256 farbe


----------



## ChristianTrainer (13 Oktober 2009)

Kostentechnisch ist es sicherlich zu vertragen...

Ich denke, dass das neue Konzept erst richtig effizient wird, wenn alle S7 Module mit dem TIA POR kompatibel sind... Bis dahin bleibe ich in Warteposition 

Harren wir der Dinge die da kommen


----------



## zotos (13 Oktober 2009)

ChristianTrainer schrieb:


> TIA POR kompatibel



TIA = *T*ry *I*t *A*gain

aber für was steht nun POR schon wieder?!

POR = *P*oint *O*f *R*esistance
POR = *P*rinciple *O*f *R*elativity

*ROFL*


[edit]
TIA POR könnte auch die Kurzform von "*T*ry *I*t *A*gain *Po*o*r* Boy" sein. 
[/edit]


----------



## Ralle (13 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> TIA = *T*ry *I*t *A*gain
> 
> aber für was steht nun POR schon wieder?!
> 
> ...



Da fehlt das N.

PONR - *p*oint *o*f *n*o *r*eturn


----------



## erzteufele (13 Oktober 2009)

grins 

wenn diese mist steuerung wenigstens schon wirklich profinet i/o kompatibel wäre ... aber das kommt erst nächstes jahr hat mr. S gemeint ... nadenn wenigstens gibt´s die ethernet schnittstelle immer dazu und ich muss meinen arsch nichtmehr zur maschine bewegen xD


----------



## ChristianTrainer (14 Oktober 2009)

Ein wahres Wort!


----------



## com (17 Oktober 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> die 1214 muss mit einem drehteller 12er teilung, 8 stationen mit analogwertverarbeitung (widerstandsmessung) zurechtkommen
> 
> 
> also
> ...




Hi, 

na schon angefangen 

wie machst du die S-Register?
Kommst du ohne indr. Adressierung zu recht?

Gruß
com


----------



## erzteufele (17 Oktober 2009)

jaja bin schon fertig ^^ die maschine muss nurnoch gebaut werden ;-)

die schiebe register habe ich in einem DB aber als Direkt!

sonnst müsste ich immer den indirekten im baustein laden auf ne local veriable schreiben und um dann erst auf die einzelnen bit´s zu schauen...



> Kommst du ohne indr. Adressierung zu recht?



wie meinste ? hier ist ja fast alles indr. adressiert... bei den DB für mein schieberegister habe ich extra das häckchen für indirekte adressierung rausnehmen müssen 

grüße


----------



## com (20 Oktober 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> jaja bin schon fertig ^^ die maschine muss nurnoch gebaut werden ;-)
> 
> die schiebe register habe ich in einem DB aber als Direkt!
> 
> ...




Ich kenne es aus der 200-ter welt. Wenn ich mit Lokalen Variablen gearbeitet hatte, dann hats mir ca. das 20-fache an der Zykluszeit gekostet. Deswegen habe ich so gut wie keine lokalen Varialben. Man kann auch ganz schön mit globalen arbeiten. Mit einpaar Tricks. Das S-Register ist dann auch als Lokal sehr langsam. (kommt natürlich darauf an, was mit dem Register gemacht werden soll).



Gruß
com


----------



## erzteufele (20 Oktober 2009)

ehrlich gesagt nutze ich locale variabeln eigentlich nie ... zumindest in der 200er nicht in der neuen 1200er auch nicht jetzt in dem programm ... und sonnst... 300er benutzte ich eigentlich nur wenn ich selbst einen baustein erstellt habe.

;-)


----------



## Daimonion (17 Dezember 2009)

So, ich möchte hier auch mal meinen Senf zur S7-1200 dazu geben. 

Bin gerade dabei eine Maschine mit zwei S7-1214 und nem KTP600 zu programmieren. An den beiden CPUS hängen insgesamt 4 Schrittmotoren die über die PTO Ausgänge angesteuert werden, dann nutzen wir noch drei Analogeingänge und natürlich die ganze DI/DOs. Die beiden CPUs kommunizieren miteinander und schieben sich gegenseitig die jeweiligen Daten rüber.

Hardwarekosten für diese Steuerung:
Mindestens die Hälfte, als wenn man das mit ner 200er, die wir sonst immer nehmen, aufbauen würden. Auch ein Vorteil ist, dass man als Grundaustattung immer PTO und Analogeingänge dabei hat. Profinet Vernetzung geht halt auch super fix, da man keine Kabel mehr herstellen muss und alles recht schnell verkabelt (gesteckt) ist. 

Hardwaremäßig komme ich also zu dem Ergebnis, dass die 1200er echt mehr zu bieten hat, als eine 200er, die ja mit der 1200 ersetzt werden soll. 

Kommen wir zur Software, dem TIA-Portal..
Nachdem ich jetzt zwei Wochen mit der Software gearbeitet habe und auch das SP2 schon drauf habe muss ich sagen, dass Siemens da noch seeehhhhhhrrrrr viel Nachholbedarf hat. Die Idee dieser Software ist super. Ich habe eine IDE mit der ich die komplette Anlage programmieren kann. Variablen im HMi einzurichten, war noch nie so einfach. Blöd find ich ein wenig, dass es neben KOP und FUP noch keine weiteren Editierungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Man programmiert schon etwas langsamer als mit AWL. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass die Siemens Entwickler wirklich versucht haben, die Programmierung so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten. Vorschläge beim Tippen, kommen relativ schnell, die Weiterleitung zum nächsten Symbol funktioniert recht gut. Kopier und Verschiebeoperationen, sind sehr schnell und in allen Variationen möglich. (Vom Baustein kopieren, bis hin zum Kopieren der Bezeichnung funktioniert da alles) Nachdem ich am Anfang Platzprobleme auf meinem 22" (1680x1050) hatte, hab ich ein wenig mit den ausblendbaren Fenstern gespielt und für mich eine ganz praktikable Lösung gefunden, wie ich mehr Platz für die Programmierung bekomme. Gut finde ich auch, wenn man in einem Projekt die Steuerung ersetzt. Wir haben zum testen für die Anlage zwei zusätzliche 1212 CPUs gekauft. Im Portal ersetzt man die Bausteine nur gegen die alten, und alle Funktionen bleiben erhalten.


Negativ an der Software finde ich eigentlich, dass es "noch" nicht möglich ist, einzelne Bausteine zu übertragen, und das das Übertragen an sich noch sehr lange dauert und träge ist. Es fehlen noch viele Funktionen, die den Arbeitsalltag erleichtern. (Rückgängig Funktion, automatisches Speichern, etc.) Leider hatte ich auch ein paar Abstürze der Software und somit achte ich jetzt auf einen regelmäßigen Klick auf den Button "Projekt Speichern", bzw. Strg+S.

Am lustigsten fand ich die Meldung die ich gestern bekam: (Sinngemäß)



> Der Anwendung geht langsam der Speicher aus. Bitte beenden sie die Software und starten sie neu!



Und das bei nem C2D mit 2,2 GHZ 2GB Ram und 3GB Auslagerungsdatei. Na ja was den Speicherverbrauch und somit auch direkt die Geschwindigkeit der Software angeht, muss Siemens noch sehr viel machen. Nach diesem Projekt werden wir die 1200er erst mal auf Eis legen und warten, bis das TIA Portal V11 raus kommt. Wahrscheinlich SPS/IPC/Drives 2010.

Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass die 1200er Serie durchaus das Potential hat, erfolgreich zu werden. Ich, als Siemens, hätte geschaut, dass die Software zum Release der Steuerung etwas ausgereifter ist.

In diesem Sinne, Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## com (17 Dezember 2009)

hallo,

das SP2 zu Step7 Basic steht zur Verfügung:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/40093870


gruß
com

(indirekte Adressierung wird jezz unterstützt)


----------



## com (17 Dezember 2009)

es gibt viele, die diese Steuerung aufs eis legen, ich befinde mich auch unter denjenigen, schade aber wahr.
Die soft ist einfach (auf gut deutsch) scheisse im vergleich zu microwin.

da muss siemens noch sehr sehr viel tun. (wenn man noch überlegt wie lange die s7 200 auf dem markt ist und dass diese kleine noch so attraktiv ist, sollte bitte als nachfolger so gut wie eine eierlegende wollmilchsau kommen)


gruß
com


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Dezember 2009)

Mein ganz persönlicher Anstoss für den peristaltischen Rückwärtsgang:

Es gibt einen FB für Modbus. Toll, Aber nur für Modbus/RTU. Was fehlt für Modbus/RTU ? Richtig, ein serieller CP. Was haben wir OnBoard ? Ethernet. Was kann die Kiste nicht ? Modbus/TCP. Da fasse ich mir echt an den Kopf.

Danke an dieser Stelle das ich mir meinen Modbus zusammenfuppen musste.


----------



## IBFS (18 Dezember 2009)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Es gibt einen FB für Modbus. Toll, Aber nur für Modbus/RTU.
> Was fehlt für Modbus/RTU ? Richtig, ein serieller CP.
> Was haben wir OnBoard ? Ethernet.
> Was kann die Kiste nicht ? Modbus/TCP.
> Da fasse ich mir echt an den Kopf.


 
Das wäre wirklich witzig, wenns nicht so traurig wäre


----------



## starkerstromer (6 Januar 2010)

*ACHTUNG! S7 Basic V10.5 ist nicht compatibel zu WinCC Flex 2007.*

Es gibt mit Sicherheit viele Dinge die nicht mehr so gut werden können, wie sie waren (Compiler,z.B. Übertragen ohne in Stop zu gehen)

Aber ACHTUNG! S7 Basic V10.5 ist nicht compatibel zu WinCC Flex 2007. 

Die neue SW benutzt die 08er Runtime und zerschießt euch die 07er.

Laut SIEMENS-Hotline (die mich beim Umbau im Stich gelassen hat weil ich keine AVC hatte), ist das Problem bekannt. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre ein neuer Rechner oder den vorhandenen plätten, Festplatte teilen, zwei Betriebssysteme draufmachen.

TOLLE WURST !!! 

Für DEN Nachfolger halte ich auch nach einigen Verbesserungen das TIA nicht. Zu kompliziert und unflexibel (gewollte Produktbindung an Siemens).


----------



## derwestermann (6 Januar 2010)

S7 Basic V10.x kommt mir bloß in eine eigene VMWare.
Dann das Zeug da anstellen, was es will.


----------



## erzteufele (6 Januar 2010)

weiß nicht was ihr habt^^ einfach immer die neuste software auf der kiste haben und keine probleme bekommen so wie ich *ROFL*

nächste woche wird endlich der drehteller fertig^^ erstes projekt mit der s7-1200


----------



## com (6 Januar 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> weiß nicht was ihr habt^^ einfach immer die neuste software auf der kiste haben und keine probleme bekommen so wie ich *ROFL*
> 
> nächste woche wird endlich der drehteller fertig^^ erstes projekt mit der s7-1200



hey, 

bist noch dabei? 
mit der 200-ter hättest du nur noch die hälfte an zeit gebraucht, das weisstu oder

gruß


----------



## Steve38 (9 Januar 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> 145,- s7 1211
> 299,- die software
> 
> panel´s
> ...





Hier mal ein Interessanter Shop in Sachen 1200er.
Hat auch super Sachen für die Siemens Logo

da bekommst du sogar noch 5% Rabatt wenn du sagst das du hier aus dem Forum bist.

*Hier gehts zum ONLINE Shop


*


----------



## erzteufele (11 Januar 2010)

@Steve38

das sind ja listenpreise die ich da hingeschrieben habe... bekommen auch mehr % von S zwar "nur" 18 weil ma nicht so viele Steuerungen verbauen is aber ok


@com

ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt wirklich mehr zeit gebraucht hab. denke es kommt bei mir ziemlich auf´s gleiche raus.

wenn´s wirklich kleine sachen sind denke ich aber auch das es mit der 200er ein bisschen schneller geht

maschine ist immernoch nicht fertig^^ programm hab ich denk ich mal soweit fertig muss noch bisschen was anders machen *schöner machen*^^


----------



## Steve38 (11 Januar 2010)

Hi,

ne du bekommst keine Rabatt drauf, sind Starter Boxen, das Thema hatten wir letztens schonmal.
In der Mall stehen zwar % drin, aber wenn du dir das in den Warenkorb ziehst dann sind die weg.

Die Preise in den Shop sind, Brutto-Preise. Liegen quasi unter dem Preis von Siemens.


----------



## com (8 Februar 2010)

Hallo alle S7-1200 fans,

Link zum Converter für die Übersetzung von S7-200 auf 1200.
Heute ausprobiert 

http://www.2shared.com/file/11222541/b38684c6/S7-200_to_S7-1200_Program_Conv.html


Alle Symbole (über 2000) wurden übersetzt und eingepflegt (gar nicht soooo schlecht)
Das Programm hat nach dem Convertieren und Übersetzen paar hundert Fehler, aber immer hin kann man damit etwas anfangen.

PS: bin positiv überrascht


Gruß
com


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2010)

com schrieb:


> im Anhang Converter für die Übersetzung von S7-200 auf 1200.


Welcher Anhang?


----------



## com (8 Februar 2010)

dat dauert noch (5,4mb) irgendwie läufst sehr langsm.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2010)

com schrieb:


> dat dauert noch (5,4mb) irgendwie läufst sehr langsm.



Und 5,4 MB passen in den Anhang? Oder stellst Du ein Link darauf rein?


----------



## vierlagig (8 Februar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und 5,4 MB passen in den Anhang? Oder stellst Du ein Link darauf rein?





> *zip* 	9,54 MB



...passt...


----------



## com (8 Februar 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/11222541/b38684c6/S7-200_to_S7-1200_Program_Conv.html

Sorry, geht momentan nicht mit dem s. anhang


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Februar 2010)

com schrieb:


> ...
> Das Programm hat nach dem Convertieren und Übersetzen paar hundert Fehler, aber immer hin kann man damit etwas anfangen.
> ...



fehlt mir nur noch der Kopfkratzsmiley...


----------



## The-Dragon (9 Februar 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Tage die kleine getestet. OK, die Software ist auch mit SP2 unter aller Kanone.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man FB's Multiinstanzfähig bekommt?
Ich meine eigene FB's, bei Timern geht es ohne Probleme.
Ich finde dazu nicht in der Doku.


----------



## thomass5 (11 Februar 2010)

... so, hab heute auch das erste mal mit der 1200er gespielt.
Als erstes muß ich mal nen größeren Monitor beantragen  .
In einer VM auf nem nicht ganz aktuellem  FieldPG ist die SW schon fast unbedienbar.
Wo ist eigendlich der Betriebsartenwahlschalter geblieben .
Hatte das Ding in STOP verlassen, Rechner runtergefahren und dann...
Oder gibts da schon ein :TOOL: für?
Was ich positiv fand, die prompte Inbetriebnahme der CPU mit IP-Vergabe.
So und das Thema FW-Update: Auf der CPU ist noch 1.0. Ein Update wird vom S dringend empfohlen. Da heist es noch ne 24MB Karte zu besorgen .
Solange die CPU noch ein Spielzeug ist, kann ich auch so damit leben. Wenn sie aber irgendwann mal richtig arbeiten muß komm ich nicht drum herum.

Da die CPU eine Ethernetschnittstelle hat wär sie auch als Datensammler gut. Gibts eigendlich schon einen OPC-Server dafür?

Morgen werd ich mich mal weiter damit beschäftigen.
Thomas

Ach ja, wieso kann ich keine einzelnen Bausteine in die CPU laden?
Der Aktualwert meine DB geht mir immer dabei verloren :-( .


----------



## mst (12 Februar 2010)

thomass5;243046Ach ja schrieb:


> Derzeit nür über Umwege:
> 
> https://www.automation.siemens.com/...spx?PageIndex=1&PostID=189515&Language=de#top


----------



## thomass5 (12 Februar 2010)

Danke, soweit war ich mittlerweile auch schon vorgedrungen :-( . Schämen die sich nicht, dem Kunden soeinen "Rat" zu geben? :evil:
Thomas


----------



## com (13 Februar 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... so, hab heute auch das erste mal mit der 1200er gespielt.
> Als erstes muß ich mal nen größeren Monitor beantragen  .
> In einer VM auf nem nicht ganz aktuellem  FieldPG ist die SW schon fast unbedienbar.
> Wo ist eigendlich der Betriebsartenwahlschalter geblieben .
> ...



hi,

den Run-Schalter vermiss ich auch. 
Einen OPC Server gibt es, z.b. von Indian (erst ab März).
Ich nehme die CPU erstmal auch nicht ganz ernst (erstmal)
Hab mein programm für die 226 convertiert, aufgespielt -> 8% programmspeicher frei :roll: 
erste frage: umstieg? ja, nein?  (die Maschinenübersetzung läuft etwas andres, mit Programm Neuschreiben kann man ja tricksen, um Speicher zu gewinnen)
Siemens mann sagte es kommen spätestens n. Jahr grössere CPU's zum Einsatz (75kb, 100kb) und es gibt Ende dieses Jahres SCL (AWL gibt es definitiv nicht!)


gruß
com


----------



## minerl (9 März 2010)

*s7 1200*

Hallo!

Kann man die 1200er mit dem normalen Step 7 V5.4 betreiben????

mfg

minerl


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 März 2010)

minerl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kann man die 1200er mit dem normalen Step 7 V5.4 betreiben????
> 
> ...



Natürlich nicht. Aber dafür geht die 300er und 400er auch nicht mit der Basic 10.5.


----------



## erzteufele (10 März 2010)

aber man findet alle S7 produkte die im netzwerk hängen mit der 10.5 basic software 

UND PULS MERKER MÜSSEN MERKER SEIN!! dürfen nicht im datenbaustein liegen ... wenn doch funktioniert der puls nur manchmal^^ nur so nebenbei hatte ich letzens ... *grml*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 März 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> aber man findet alle S7 produkte die im netzwerk hängen mit der 10.5 basic software



Aber zwischen "Ich erkenne den angeschlossenen SPS-Typ" und "Ich kann alles mit der angeschlossenen SPS machen" ist meines Erachtens nach ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Sinix (12 März 2010)

mir ist noch folgendes aufgefallen:

* Systemmerker schön und gut, aber --> Feste 0 / Feste 1 liegen nicht auf Bit 0 / Bit 1

* Einen FB kopiert und wieder eingefügt --> Symbolname wird mit _1 angelegt, aber merkwürdigerweise die FB-Nummer bleibt gleich und kann nicht geändert werden. Beim Laden kommt Meldung "...Erst übersetzen", beim Übersetzen kommt 0 Fehler 0 Warnung. Also nix einfach Copy&Paste,dann...

* Kopieren von FB durch Netzwerke markieren, kopieren , einfügen --> aber bitte zuvor die Variablen, sonst werden alle Array-Aufrufe unbrauchbar gemacht:sw18:.

* KTP400 "ZeigeAnmeldeDialog" es wird nur das Eingabefeld für Kennwort angezeigt (Benutzer fehlt?). Bei Eingabe eines gültigen Kennwort passiert auch nix

* KTP400 das Ereigniss "Aufgebaut" beim Startbild kann man knicken, da wird definitiv keine Var gesetzt.

* Meldungen: low-/high-Byte immer noch getauscht (habe dafür mit Funktion SWAP ne zusätzliche Variable angelegt und kann nun fortlaufend die Meldungen nummerieren). Um die Bits der Word-Variable im DB zu beschreiben muss der Haken "Nur symbolisch addressierbar" beim Anlegen des Bausteins entfernt sein (so ein Blödsinn, das gehört generell entfernt).

* Besonders stört mich auch, der fehlende Profibus bzw. die fehlende Möglichkeit zusätzliche Profinet-Baugruppe einzubinden.

...meine 1200er Woche ist nu um, bei Gelegenheit mehr...
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## erzteufele (13 März 2010)

profinet-baugruppen sollen laut siemens ende des jahres einbindbar sein... mal schauen wasses wird!

ich finde generell die software ist viel zu unübersichtlich bzw. man bekommt zuwenig angezeigt... programmieren tu ich das auf einem 22" bildschirm da isses ok aber bei der anlage nur mit PG *grml*

schieberegister musste auch nur symbolisch wegmachen ...

und ohne awl/scl is alles zum berechnen kacke  bzw. zum tode umwandeln


----------



## IBFS (13 März 2010)

Und wisst ihr eigentlich was das schlimmste ist?

Wenn man bedenkt, das man für einen Professionel - SUS um die 400€ pro Lizenz bezahlt,
aber nach wie vor STEP7 Version 2006 mit überschaubaren Änderungen am Start ist,
dann kommt einem schon der Verdacht, das man mit seinen SUS-Gebühren
auch noch den 1200-Käse quersubventioniert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Und wisst ihr eigentlich was das schlimmste ist?
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt, das man für einen Professionel - SUS um die 400€ pro Lizenz bezahlt,
> aber nach wie vor STEP7 Version 2006 mit überschaubaren Änderungen am Start ist,
> ...


 
Das glaube ich nicht die Software ist ja nichts geworden, also kann da
ja niemand bezahlt worden sein der etwas vernünftiges Entwickelt.
Ich denke das waren nur Werksstudenten.

Das Geld für die SUS Verträge wurde mit Sicherheit für die Schmiergeld
Zahlungen verwendet bzw. für die folgende Strafe. 

hier ein bischen zum lesen
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-uebersteigt-die-Milliardengrenze-193206.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...Folgen-fuer-griechische-Politiker-201618.html


----------



## Ralle (14 März 2010)

Ich ärgere mich auch schon eine ganze Weile, daß ich für den SUS die Kohle abdrücke und seit 4 Jahren im Prinzip nur noch Updates für die Hardware kommen, die Siemens einpflegt und Fehlerbereinigungen, die wohl eher kostenfrei sein sollten. Aber für jede Zusatzoption, darf man wieder was abdrücken. Das nervt mit der Zeit ungeheuer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich auch schon eine ganze Weile, daß ich für den SUS die Kohle abdrücke und seit 4 Jahren im Prinzip nur noch Updates für die Hardware kommen, die Siemens einpflegt und Fehlerbereinigungen, die wohl eher kostenfrei sein sollten. Aber für jede Zusatzoption, darf man wieder was abdrücken. Das nervt mit der Zeit ungeheuer.


 
Eigentlich sollte mann froh sein das die zur Zeit nichts an Step 7 ändern,
sonst hat mann wieder eine Software die lange nicht läuft. Ich habe schon
wirklich Angst wenn die auf 10.5 basic aufsatteln, dann wird mann wahrscheinlich
gezwungen auf einen Mittbewerber aller Beckhoff um zu steigen.


----------



## marlob (14 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... Ich habe schon
> wirklich Angst wenn die auf 10.5 basic aufsatteln, dann wird mann wahrscheinlich
> gezwungen auf einen Mittbewerber aller Beckhoff um zu steigen.



Das wird zum Glück noch eine ganze Weile dauern. Bis die mal alle funktionen und Steuerugen vernünftig in die 10er Version (oder wie die dann mal heissen wird) eingebaut haben, wird es auf jeden Fall noch den Simatic Manager geben. Und das wird sicher noch ein paar Jahre dauern.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 März 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Und wisst ihr eigentlich was das schlimmste ist?
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt, das man für einen Professionel - SUS um die 400€ pro Lizenz bezahlt,
> aber nach wie vor STEP7 Version 2006 mit überschaubaren Änderungen am Start ist,
> ...


Diesen Verdacht finde ich berechtigt. Protool war auch lange Zeit unverändert - bis dann eben Flex kam. Genauso wird uns dann Basic präsentiert werden. Warum da zwischendurch die 1200er kommt? Ich mutmaße mal: man will zeigen, dass man zwischendurch auch was tut :?



Ralle schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich auch schon eine ganze Weile, daß ich für den SUS die Kohle abdrücke und seit 4 Jahren im Prinzip *nur noch Updates für die Hardware* kommen, die Siemens einpflegt und *Fehlerbereinigungen, die wohl eher kostenfrei sein sollten*. Aber für jede* Zusatzoption*, darf man wieder was *abdrücken*. Das nervt mit der Zeit ungeheuer.


Zusatzoptionen? hab ich da was verpasst? Die HF und SP wären wohl kostenlos erhältlich gewesen, hätte man nicht SUS bezahlt (?).


----------



## MSB (16 März 2010)

Ich stand seinerzeit als ich das Upgrade auf die Step7 5.4 gekauft hatte,
ja echt kurz davor den SUS mit abzuschließen ... unterm Strich hat mir das,
ohne Nachteil 1600€ gespart.

Kurzum, ich bin momentan "froh" auf Innovationen ala S7-1200 verzichten kann.
Allerdings alleine die Tatsache, welche Befürchtungen hier bei Innovationen aus dem Hause Siemens
ausgesprochen werden, sollte denen schon zu denken geben.

Imho sollte sich Siemens weniger Neuentwicklungen widmen, sondern eher die bestehende Software-Basis,
mal kräftig entrümpeln ... die erste Field-PG CD von 2002 oder so, war eine CD mit Step5, Protool, Step7 5.1 ... heute hat nicht mal mehr ein ordinäres SP auf einer CD platz.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (16 März 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich stand seinerzeit ... ja echt kurz davor den SUS mit abzuschließen ... unterm Strich hat mir das,
> ohne Nachteil 1600€ gespart.
> ...


wenn man das immer vorher schon riechen könnte - im Nachhinein ist man immer klug (in Deinem Fall warst Du - im Gegensatz zu mir - zuvor schon klüger  )



MSB schrieb:


> ...
> mal kräftig entrümpeln ...


ich könnte auf vieles verzichten - vieles, was ich erst gar nicht angefasst habe. Ich könnte mir sogar einen harten Schnitt vorstellen (wenngleich ich zugeben muss: viele, bereits geleistete Arbeit, dadrum wärs schon schade). Aber sowenig, wie ich S5 zurückhaben möchte - sowenig, könnte ich mir vorstellen, würde ich S7-AWL zurückhaben wollen, wenn ich ein vernünftiges ST auf rechenkräftigen Platformen haben könnte. (Wenn unsere Endkunden nicht so stur wären, dann wäre wahrscheinlich schon längst CoDeSys unser Standard-Werkzeug.) Und *seufz* endlich ein HMI-Entwicklungssystem, das nicht durch zeitgemäßen Resourcenhunger, sondern dadurch glänzt, dass zeitgemäß verfügbare Rechenkraft auch dem Anwender zugute kommt.


----------



## libra1780 (17 März 2010)

Hatte erst vor kurzem ein gespräch mit einem siemens verterter. hat auch die 1200er serie präsentiert, software und alles rundherum. zu meiner überaschung hat er mir davon abgeraten. meinte die serie ersetze komplett die 200er serie, bietet auch hw-massig neuerungen, und das neue step7 soll später auch das 5.4 ersetzen. fakt sei halt, dass das ganze noch nicht so ausgereift ist, und sowiso sollte man im gösseren anlagenbau für min 2-3 jahre abstand halten.
der grosse vorteil sei nun mal die zukünftige kompatibilität zur 300er serie, und man könne immer noch umsteigen..

als persönliche notiz: wenn mans mal anders sieht, hat siemens gecheckt dass die akkulosen cpu's aussterben müssen. saia ist davon noch weit entfernt..


----------



## mst (17 März 2010)

war gestern bei einer 1200er produktvorstellung.
muss sagen das teil hat potenzial, wenn man den preis beachtet, aber wie schon gesagt das braucht noch ein paar jahre. ( nur einzelne bausteine in die cpu übertragen wird noch min. 1 Jahr dauern)

im mai kommt noch step7 5.5 raus und dann ist es vorbei mit der weiterentwicklung.

im november tia portal 11 mit dem man dann auch die 300er und 400er serie programmieren kann.

winccflex wird dann auch in vollem umfang integriert werden.

awl wird es für die 1200er nicht geben.

der passwortschutz der 1200er und der neuen 300, 400er cpus ist 128bit verschlüsselt und soll "nichtknackbar sein" - cpu schutz und bausteinschutz

mfg mst


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2010)

mst schrieb:


> im mai kommt noch step7 5.5 raus und dann ist es vorbei mit der weiterentwicklung.



jahr dazu gesagt?



mst schrieb:


> awl wird es für die 1200er nicht geben.



damit disqualifiziert sie sich für eine vernünftige nutzung



mst schrieb:


> der passwortschutz der 1200er und der neuen 300, 400er cpus ist 128bit verschlüsselt und soll "nichtknackbar sein" - cpu schutz und bausteinschutz


*ROFL*


----------



## mst (17 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> jahr dazu gesagt?


 
ja unglaublich, 2010


----------



## gabrielburn (17 März 2010)

Meines Wissens soll zwar TIA V11 auch für 300er und 400er sein aber nicht für alte CPU typen.

und mal ne andere Frage war die 200er in awl programmierbar?


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2010)

gabrielburn schrieb:


> und mal ne andere Frage war die 200er in awl programmierbar?



jopp, war sie, sogar auswählbar ob an die IEC 61131-3 angelehnt oder nich


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2010)

mst schrieb:


> im mai kommt noch step7 5.5 raus und dann ist es vorbei mit der weiterentwicklung.
> 
> im november tia portal 11 mit dem man dann auch die 300er und 400er serie programmieren kann.
> 
> ...


 

gab es das nicht früher, das der überbringer schlechter Nachrichten gemeuchelt wurde.


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> gab es das nicht früher, das der überbringer schlechter Nachrichten gemeuchelt wurde.





> Schon in der Antike galt: Der Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten wird geköpft.



http://goo.gl/SsKf


----------



## chriswin (14 Mai 2010)

Gibt es bereits irgend welche Programme, die die S7-1200 simulieren?
Bzw. hat es schon mal jemand mit ACCONtrol S7-Win32 von Deltalogic ausprobiert?

So ein sch...

Danke 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Mai 2010)

ACCONtrol kann definitiv keine S7-1200- oder S7-200-Programme simulieren. 
Und bei weniger als 150 EUR für die kleine Steuerung ist die Frage, ob es sich für irgend jemanden überhaupt lohnt, einen Simulator auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Mai 2010)

chriswin schrieb:


> Gibt es bereits irgend welche Programme, die die S7-1200 simulieren?



Hallo,

es gab/gibt einen spanischen S7-200-Simulator:

http://personales.ya.com/canalPLC/descarga.htm

Scheint etwas eingeschlafen zu sein. Aber nach einer 
S7-1200-Version zu fragen, kostet nur eine E-Mail.


----------



## Paule (23 Mai 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob bei der S7-1200er eine Doku dabei ist, wenn nicht, hier der Link von Siemens dazu:

http://books.publicis-erlangen.de/cms/website.php?id=/de/produkte/automatisierungstechnik.htm&action=detail&pid=29879&pages=1

Ich hoffe der Link geht, leider gab es keine Funktion "Link kopieren"


----------



## Svenii (10 Juni 2010)

*Archivieren*

Hallo,
wisst ihr zufällig ob es bei der S7 Basic 10.5 eine möglichkeit gibt, um das komplette Projekt zu archivieren?
So wie bei der normalen Step7


----------



## Sinix (20 Dezember 2010)

Svenii schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wisst ihr zufällig ob es bei der S7 Basic 10.5 eine möglichkeit gibt, um das komplette Projekt zu archivieren?
> So wie bei der normalen Step7



Nee,nee da musst du den Programmordner extra zippen.


----------



## Betriebselektriker (10 März 2011)

Hi

wollte nur nochmal hören ob sich an der S7-1200 schon wieder was getan hat, wollte die jetzt auchmal bestellen und ein bischen damit was auszuprobieren.

mfg


----------



## com (13 März 2011)

Hi,

mein Siemens-Ansprechspartner versucht die ganze Zeit die neuen Patches mir zu verkaufen. Kauf bitte V5.5 danach kostenloses Update auf V11 usw. Als ich dann anfing die Infos zu sammeln, wie es mit dem V11 ausssehen sollte, hab den Support angeschrieben. Es ging um die neuen Projekte, die demnächst bei uns anstehen. Ich muss entscheiden, 1200 oder 300. 
Da es demnächst die noch bessere und krassere Soft geben sollte (V11) sollte es uns das Leben viel einfacher machen, weil man mit einer Software alles Programmieren kann, tp-s, 1200, 300, 400. Wie geil ist das denn. ich dachte mir, ich warte noch etwas, bis das neue Monsta kommt und fang dann damit an. Für kleinere Projekte 1200 für grössere 300. Ich entwickele ein Konstrukt, das ich dann entweder mit der 1200 aufbore oder 300. Ich möchte nicht ständig neu entwickeln.
Es gab mal ein Gespräch mit einem Siemensfachmann.
Fachmann: das ist richtig, Sie können mit dem V11 alles programmieren, es ist aber so, Sie können nicht die 1200-ter Projekte auf die 300-ter verwenden (die müssen migriert werden) ich kenne es schon, die migration von 200 auf 1200, es gehen nur die bitverknüpfungen und ganz einfache netzwerke. Ich denke keiner, wirklich keiner hat sich den Übersetzer zur Nutze machen können. Genau so sieht es mit dem Migrationstool von 1200 auf 300 aus.
Dh. es gibt eine Software, aber wieder mal verschiedene Compiler. Schön...  sehr motivierend und einfach fantastisch

1200-ter ist ein komplett neues Produkt. Ihr müsst es Euch so vorstellen:
Ihr habt step7 V5…. und den TIA V10.5 (2 Software auf dem Rechner)
mit dem V11 habt ihr das einfach in einer Software, bezahlt habt ihr aber mehr als zwei mal 

Siemensfachmann:
Irgendwann sollte es aber möglich sein, alle Siemens SPS-en mit, ich sag einfach mal V21, zu programmieren. S1200/1300/1400.


Gruß com

PS:
Wir haben:  1.Step7 Microwin 2.Step7 V5.4, 3.TIA V10.5 (zur Info: wir haben nur Siemens im Hause)
It dat net doll! Jetzt installiere ich noch den V11 und die Startzeit meines Rechners schießt in die Höhe. Vielen Dank Siemens, bitte noch mehr davon


----------

